# FLW Kingfish Series



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Is anybody pre-registered or planning to register to fish the events in Venice and Orange Beach in Aug and Sep? The first 3 events have been cancelled due to low turnout.

http://kingfishseries.flwoutdoors.com/schedule.cfm?cid=10


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

That's Right!! is not planning on fishing any FLW tournaments. We like to :letsdrink have a beer or two when we fish.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

We will not be at the venice tourney ( I will be at thebristol race),and we will wait andsee what's going on forthe OB tourney. We are fishing the biloxi ska tourney as of right now, everything else will be last minute decisions. good luck Brad and everyone else fishing.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

My Dinghy is planning on both......


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

We're in both OB and Venice!!!!!

George


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we will be passing on both Brad. trying to concentrate on the SKA this year. if you're fishing.... good luck.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I might do the Orange Beach event if they still have it. I doubt that I'll be in Venice though. Hopefully they won't cancel the whole series.


----------

